# Connecting PC To TV



## fernanhe (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am connecting my pc to my hdtv using a vga (15-pin) cable. While the picture is good, the sound comes from the speakers on my pc. Is there a way to enable sound so it comes from the TV??
Please help

Thank You.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Simplest is to connect the headphone output or speaker output on the sound card to the TV's PC input audio input with a stereo minijack cable.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The VGA cable only carries video data. You also need an audio cable if you want to transfer the audio from the PC to the TV speakers. I use Raylo's method to attach my netbook to the TV.


----------



## Zaggy7 (Feb 20, 2010)

When I connected my desktop to my 5.1 Sony stereo system, I got a faint, but annoying AC hum. I bought a sound card that had an optical output (Turtle Beach's Rivera) and connected through the optical cable. The sound is amazing now as well as the picture from my projector.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

And yet another way is to get a video card that has onboard audio and HDMI output that sends both audio and vidio to the TV digitally. The ATI HD series video cards have this feature. Some of the newer laptops have it also.


----------



## fernanhe (Jan 12, 2010)

koala said:


> The VGA cable only carries video data. You also need an audio cable if you want to transfer the audio from the PC to the TV speakers. I use Raylo's method to attach my netbook to the TV.


i'd like to try that..what do you guys think is the best and/or most common connectors used to transfer audio to the tv speakers..
also thanks to all the others who have replied...
i'll post back on my success..
thanks to all


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

The best way is HDMI for a/v assuming your TV has a free HDMI input. Second best is VGA video/optical audio cable... assuming your TV has optical audio input. Third is VGA video/stereo minijack cable audio. This last is the cheapest and probably the most common method for now... should work with just about any computer and any TV with standard PC input. I think HDMI will eventually take over as video card mfgs make it available on more models.


----------

